# Colorado Silver Creek German Shepherd's Reviews



## kuhl_germans (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi I am new to the site and I am currently looking for a young adult or puppy. I have come across Colorados Silver Creek German Shepherds out of Falcon, CO. Has anyone ever bought a GSD from this breeder or could add any insight into her litters?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have no personal experience with this breeder. 

Some things I noticed: 
I see no health testing. The pedigrees of the dogs show hip scores for the parents of the breeding dogs but I see nothing about the specific dogs used to breed.

I do not see that this breeder doeas anything with her dogs other than breed. She does have some dogs with fairly nice pedigrees.

If you are set on this breeder for a companio dog, I would ask specifically to see health testing - at least hips and elbows.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

OP: I have a Colorado Silver Creek German Shepherd. 

Wylie is 18 months old now and is a real sweetie with good drives and a desire to learn. Physically, he is well within AKC standards for size. He has rock solid nerves and he socialized easily. (He met the Chik-Fil-A cow in full costume when he was ~11 weeks old and didn't skip a beat!) I understand she doesn't have the trialing/showing and the health certs that are desirable. I wanted a hiking companion and I got one! We have hiked many miles with him always keeping his eye on me and my location. I chose to get a pup from Mary before I understood the importance of these things. However, I am NOT disappointed! 

Pleae PM me if you want more information.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Never heard of them, and I used to live at Falcon several years ago for about a year and a half. Did boarding and training and was around many GSD people while there. 
Looking at some of their dogs... they are basically BYB... Know some info on one of the breeders a generation back on some of the dogs... I wouldn't touch them with a ten foot pole. Several generations back you would be ok, but I wouldn't take the risk of the unknown and poor breeding in the close up generations. There is no reason for anyone to be breeding for pets. You will get some pet quality puppies from litters with well bred, health tested and titled parents by reputable and respected breeders.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that for the price being asked you could get a nice puppy from a breeder who has goals and knows what they are breeding as well as health testing and titles the parents..
I am always a bit turned off by someone who claims something that is not correct. One of her males is advertised as sire being for 100% east German lines... This is totally incorrect as the dog does to Falk von den wolfen who is a West German working line dog so the Pedigree should be listed as a West German Show and Working line cross. But also the health testing is a must so I would keep looking


----------



## kuhl_germans (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your inputs. After all the research and time ive spent looking at breeders I too was hesitant at the no testing. I am looking for a older puppy or young adult that is why I initially looked into her. I have found a couple morebreeders that i feel will bring a better dog to the table. Again I appreciate everyone's help on this.


----------



## renee1mary (5 mo ago)

brightspot said:


> OP: I have a Colorado Silver Creek German Shepherd. Wylie is 18 months old now and is a real sweetie with good drives and a desire to learn. Physically, he is well within AKC standards for size. He has rock solid nerves and he socialized easily. (He met the Chik-Fil-A cow in full costume when he was ~11 weeks old and didn't skip a beat!) I understand she doesn't have the trialing/showing and the health certs that are desirable. I wanted a hiking companion and I got one! We have hiked many miles with him always keeping his eye on me and my location. I chose to get a pup from Mary before I understood the importance of these things. However, I am NOT disappointed! Pleae PM me if you want more information.


 We have Gabby from Silver Creek German Shepherds. She was born April 11,2017. We had a DNA test done on her. She is 100% German Shepard. She weights around 90 lbs & is very muscular. My wife walks her 2-4 miles a day. She is very Athletic & Strong. No medical issues with her. She is extremely intelligent. she is very easy to train & take commands. She loves playing in the Snow, water & squeaky toys. We are very happy with our German Shepard from Silver Creek German Sheppards. Gabbi is very Beautiful with Black, Red, & Tan Colors. We can take her anywhere. walk the Streets of Breckenridge or Littleton. Very well behaved. Richard


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

This thread is almost 8 years old...


----------

